# Resection of deep lobe parotid tumor



## bleblanc84 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a doctor who performed a resection of a deep lobe parotid tumor (with nerve dissection and preservation) but preserved the lateral (superficial) lobe.  Because it isn't a total gland removal, I was thinking of coding 42420 with a 52 modifier.  Any thoughts? I figure 42415 isn't appropriate because from what I can tell, it includes the excision of the lateral lobe.  Thanks!


----------



## jackjones62 (May 9, 2012)

I would do the same, bill 42420-52.

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------

